# buspar



## veggirl (Sep 30, 2001)

himy doc switched me from remeron to buspar. the remeron was putting on weight that i didn't need.so can anyone tell me about this pill? i did get a bit lightheaded and nauseated. i spent all day yesterday vomitting. i don't know if ti was a stomach flu, remeron withdrawls, or buspar....probably some mix of everything. so i've decided to lay off the buspar for about a week until my body gets acclimated.if you had lightheadedness to buspar how long did it last, did it matter if you had food or not, how long till you got results?sorry for all the questions. if this doesn't work i'm going to give up. by the way, i have ibs-d, on lotronex, and need something for anxiety attacks.amy


----------



## passionflower (Feb 1, 2003)

I tried Buspar years ago and my stomach could not tolerate it. I know it has Lactose in it, but I'm not sure if that was the cause. I am now on Paxil. My doc says it does not have lactose in it. However, there was a transitional period on it, too. The first time I took it during last year's bout, I started at the full dosage and boy was I nauseated--didn't know if I could stick it out, but I did and after the first week the nausea gradually subsided until it was nonexistent by the end of the second week. This year when IBS reared its ugly head and I finally decided I couldn't take it any more, I asked them to put me back on Paxil, but I only took a half tab the first week. There was still nausea, but it was much easier to tolerate.


----------

